# E30 Stereo Upgrade



## skeetjunkie (Aug 6, 2007)

Have a ’85 325e with original head unit and speakers that have gone rice krispy. Visited local car stereo dealer who proposed the following setup:

Kenwood Excelon KDC-X994 CD receiver with Bluetooth and iPod connx – this model allows custom color display so that it will match the BMW orange dash lights at night.

Alpine PDX-5 amp

Green Thunder 420 coax 5.25” speakers (4) – my choice - these are unknown speakers manufactured by A Brown Soun (abrown.com) out of San Rafael, who do 99% biz making Tone Tubby pro guitar amps for Santana, Young, Richards, Cray, Weir, Van Halen to name a few. No sub because I don’t want to cutout metal barrier between trunk and rear seat, plus I’m old school ***9786;

My specialty is certainly NOT car stereo. Would welcome any comments or experience with Kenwood or Alpine products in your stereo upgrades. Is there any market for the OEM head unit - probably could be repaired/reconditioned by electronics wizard? TIA.

Chef Kevin


----------

